# Homemade Timbrens?



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

anyone make custom or homemade timbrens (extended bumpstops) for the front of their truck. post pics if you have


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I have on my 2000 ZR2BLAZER. I went to gmparts direct.com and got 2 bumpstops from a late 90s full size. Truck and put them on the front. Ill post the part number tomorrow. Its at the shop. And the best part is only 12.00 bucks each. If you ho to the dealer you pay 32.00. Each.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

You're running an S10, you have torsion bars you can crank up, leave the bump stops as they are. Timbrens and the like are a gimmick. You shouldn't be driving on bump stops, they're there only to absorb the shock of bottoming out, not to support the weight of your truck.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I do have my Tbars turned up 3 turns. Never ever crank them all the way up on an s10 one turn is. A¼".


----------



## nathan11507 (Dec 3, 2010)

Really ? Timbrens are made to help support the weight of the truck so that its not sitting on the bump stops......have had em for four years now on my 02 avy 2500 and never once had to crank the tbars...


----------



## CSLC (Jan 16, 2008)

I smell a debate coming up....


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I will gladly pay for a part that's going to save me in the long run. 25.00 Buck for a wearable part is cheap ill do that every time.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

GM part# is 15712438. It is a good part number for the bumpstops. And it a late 90's and early 2000's full size. Off the rear. They look just like the high dollar parts.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

nathan11507;1516459 said:


> Really ? Timbrens are made to help support the weight of the truck so that its not sitting on the bump stops......have had em for four years now on my 02 avy 2500 and never once had to crank the tbars...


timbrens ARE bump stops. You are effectively sitting full time on your bump stops.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

I installed them on my truck and turned up the bars about 1'' to compensate for adding the add-a-leaves in the back. With the plow on and up my truck doesnt even sqwat to the timbrens. I dont notice the ride any different hitting bumps with the plow on though..


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

The question is what kind of truck is he putting them on


----------

